# Blackhorn 209 is it working good for you ?



## Yarcher (Oct 17, 2006)

Been using it in my Encore for the past two years. This stuff has been awesome. I get great groups using 100gr (vol) and 300gr. Harvester Scorpions. Cleanup is a breeze compared to the old stuff. No trouble loading the second shot, third shot, fourth shot...you get the idea. Can't imagine going back.


----------

